
Voynich Manuscript Deciphered - mml
https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/full/10.1080/02639904.2019.1599566
======
thebooktocome
Hmm. Surprisingly little translated content. What about the stellar chorus
surrounding the zodiacal figures?

No discussion of common arguments against MS408 being a nonstandard alphabet
for a natlang. What about the words repeated verbatim three times or, with
minor variations, more?

How did this make it past peer review?

------
mcguire
Wow, a translation that isn't immediately insane!

On the other hand, the paper has some eccentricities that make me sceptical:

" _Figure 16 shows the letter ‘o’ which is a familiar Latin symbol. It simply
imitates the shape of the mouth when the phonetic sound is made._ "

But then there's the author:

" _Gerard Cheshire_

" _Dr. Gerard Cheshire has recently completed his doctorate, expounding an
adaptive theory for human belief systems, and is now a Research Associate with
University of Bristol. The solution to the codex of MS408 was developed over a
2-week period in May 2017 after he came across the manuscript for the first
time whilst conducting research for his PhD dissertation. Having deciphered
the writing system, he subsequently realized the significance of the
manuscript to Romance linguists and Mediaeval historians, and so decided to
publish the information._ "

One thing about the Voynich: immediate translations at first sight are very
common and haven't been right yet.

------
anotheryou
dupe. other discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19917166](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19917166)

(and i recommend [https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
sW5dOlDxxu0EgdNn2pMaQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-
sW5dOlDxxu0EgdNn2pMaQ) )

------
aap_
No it's not. Just another failed attempt.

------
hprotagonist
for the 8th time this year!

